#ubuntu-zh 2012-09-25
<Eiege> 带啊好
<Eiege> 大家好
<Eiege> 没有人说话吗？
<Eiege> 各位好啊
<Eiege> 呵呵
#ubuntu-zh 2016-09-30
<Guest84811> 人好少
